
The Secret to Amazon's Success, Internal APIs - apievangelist
http://blog.apievangelist.com/2012/01/12/the-secret-to-amazons-success-internal-apis/
======
swah
Wow, the guy just repurposed Yegge's rant without adding anything of his own.

------
user24
Yegger.

